# Royal Canin vs PPP



## PennysMomma (Jul 23, 2019)

First time posting, though I’ve been a lurker for a while. I’m bringing home my first golden retriever baby in 11 days. I can’t wait. 

The breeder has been feeding her Diamond Naturals puppy, but with all the DCM issues I’ve settled on either RC or PPP. 

Do you guys recommend RC Golden Retriever Puppy or PPP Focus Large Breed Puppy? And why?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

For the first month continue feeding the pup the same food he's eating now.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I've always used PPP, RC is fine too, but I see a lot more Pro Plan than others recommended here.

Whatever you choose, definitely transition slowly. We did very small increments over a month almost and still had some weird poops but only for a couple of days by the end of it.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

PennysMomma said:


> First time posting, though I’ve been a lurker for a while. I’m bringing home my first golden retriever baby in 11 days. I can’t wait.
> 
> The breeder has been feeding her Diamond Naturals puppy, but with all the DCM issues I’ve settled on either RC or PPP.
> 
> Do you guys recommend RC Golden Retriever Puppy or PPP Focus Large Breed Puppy? And why?



Just an FYI,, in case you didn't know, who makes what... Better armed with real world information to make your choice(s)..


Personally if it has corn in the 1st 10 ingredients..I will not feed it! The threads entitled "The Worst Dog Foods (here)....show that almost all of the worst have corn listed in the 1st ten...


Corn is a cheap filler that is difficult (if not impossible) for a dog to digest. It is obviously included to keep costs down for the manufacturer and not for the health of our dogs..
Also beware of labels (vitamins) sourced from _trusted countries around the world_ (proudly proclaimed on the Purina site )....Corporate double speak for the LOWEST BIDDER.


----------



## PennysMomma (Jul 23, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> PennysMomma said:
> 
> 
> > First time posting, though I’ve been a lurker for a while. I’m bringing home my first golden retriever baby in 11 days. I can’t wait.
> ...


I’m aware. In the past I’ve fed boutique brands and ideally would keep it that way, I’m just scared of the DCM risk. I’d love to feed raw. But I do a lot of travel and don’t have the storage space, so need to stick to a kibble or dehydrated food.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

PennysMomma said:


> First time posting, though I’ve been a lurker for a while. I’m bringing home my first golden retriever baby in 11 days. I can’t wait.
> 
> The breeder has been feeding her Diamond Naturals puppy, but with all the DCM issues I’ve settled on either RC or PPP.
> 
> Do you guys recommend RC Golden Retriever Puppy or PPP Focus Large Breed Puppy? And why?


They both may have some things ingredient wise some may not like. Soy and wheat are the really the least desirable ingredients. But both foods will deliver the proper balance of nutrients (no excesses or deficiencies). Ingredients are the the vehicles that deliver nutrients. As long as there are no imbalances in the nutrients, it should be a safe and healthy food to feed.

One thing of note, Royal Cabin is a French company and the large majority of A LOT of the research that almost all companies use as the backbone of the science and nutrition used today. They created the large breed food, small breed food, the breed specific foods like lab, golden, Yorkie foods to name a few. 

Point is your pup/dog should do well on either food. I personally switched my dogs food recently (3 weeks or so now) to the brand I use my raw food from, Nature's Variety (the be natural line which is grain inclusive). I feed raw too, to boost the nutritional value of her diet plus the added benefits of the raw... total dental care, better kidney health and a more balanced stomach. It is always good to change up your dogs food roughly every 12-18 months. In the same line you can change up the protein formula here and there as well.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Suggest you have a look at Kirkland Chicken and Rice formulas (by Diamond to Costco specs). I have switched back to it for all 4 of my dogs to be prudent (in light of ongoing DCM research). 



My new Golden Puppy of 14+ weeks has been doing great on it. No corn etc, and is quite reasonable to boot. (<$1.50 usd per lb, via Amazon and others). I have used the Kirkland food for over 25 years and 7 dogs. It appears to be right up the center of what is PRESUMED to be what Goldens need. (Protein, Calcium, Vitamin D, etc)



Whatever your decision, I wish you well. One thing that all seem to agree on is to research yourself and don't believe questionable sources!


----------

